# DC MASTER to my Kato power



## RichSamuel (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,
Newbie here, just a few months into the hobby and loving it.
I want to connect my Kato Power Pack to the DC Master but I am at a loss as to how to do it.
Anyone help?
Thanks.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The first question that needs answered is does your locomotive have a non-quantum sound decoder installed?


----------



## RichSamuel (Aug 6, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> The first question that needs answered is does your locomotive have a non-quantum sound decoder installed?


I have not gotten the loco yet because I wanted to see if this works for me first. I do have a Broadway Ltd NYC loco in mind which is properly equipped for sound, etc.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There's no telling whether or not the particular decoder that will be installed in your locomotive will respond to this device or not.

Seems to me it's an end run-around to operate a DCC locomotive as if it were being operated via DCC instead of DC.


----------



## RichSamuel (Aug 6, 2020)

The ad for the loco says that DCMaster will work with the loco I wanted.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Installation - First connect the red wires from the DC Master marked “DC Power” to the “Variable DC” terminals on your DC power pack. - Then connect the black wires from the DC Master marked “To Track” to the track terminals. - Set up is now complete.


----------

